
Ask HN: Is it still feasible for international students to apply to SV? - karimf
Hi HN! I&#x27;m a college student from Southeast Asia. Right now i have little to show, but I&#x27;m polishing my skill as a software developer. My aim is to get an intern or a job in SV. But with recent immigration issues in US, is it still feasible for us to apply there?<p>The answer is important for my career decision. For example, if the answer is yes, I might take a year off from college to work on some well-known local company as a rails developer, to improve my skill and to get some work experiences (I believe work experience shows skill better than college degree? And my major isn&#x27;t CS). If the answer is no, I might not fully focus to develop my skill as a developer, because software developer career here isn&#x27;t quite good (average salary is 10x lower than SV), and just have programming as a side skill.<p>So what do you think?
======
pravula
"average salary is 10x lower than SV" \- PPP or nominal?

